# anyone else excited for the skyrim remaster?



## satine (Sep 7, 2016)

i'm not sure if this has been posted before, but i've been super excited ever since it was announced that skyrim would be remastered for the xbox one, where you can add mods to it on there and not just on the pc (mac users like me hadn't had that opportunity before lol). i bet it's going to be even more beautiful too, like shown in the preview. 

anyone else as pumped as me? also! where do you think es6 will be set?


----------



## Squidward (Sep 7, 2016)

I play Skyrim on the PC so I already have a bunch of mods, but I'm really happy for all the console people. And I'm not saying no to a free game! (PC people get it for free afaik)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

Not really, I already played it through like 3 times at least on PC due to all sorts of bugs and glitches with achievements (there is one Daedric artifact that is easy as heck to miss because of an easy glitch) so tbh I'm not really.


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Sep 7, 2016)

Any owners of PC version that have all of the DLC will get a free upgrade to the remaster. It's meant to be better graphics and better stability. 

I've got the Legendary Edition for the PC, but I'll be getting the remaster for the PS4, due to that I doubt that my PC will be able to handle it. I'm actually more excited for the lore books that they're releasing at the same time.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 7, 2016)

Does anyone know how I will be able to claim this once it comes out? Will it just come automatically to me (I bought it on Steam)?


----------



## NerdHouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Broflovski said:


> i'm not sure if this has been posted before



Search function.



Squidward said:


> Does anyone know how I will be able to claim this once it comes out? Will it just come automatically to me (I bought it on Steam)?



It will automatically be added to your Steam library when it comes out.

I've already played and 100% completed Skyrim at least 6 times (using a diff character each time), so no, I am not excited for the remaster.


----------



## HHoney (Sep 7, 2016)

Played it on XBox. Had a blast! Sold the XBox.

Loved Skyrim so much the first time I am definitely excited for the upgrade!

Waiting for it to be released and then decide if I want to get a used system. 

Can't wait!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 7, 2016)

I am. Especially as a console player who never got to experience the joy of the mods. I'm really glad Bethesda is bringing that to console players.


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 7, 2016)

I am , I love Elder Scrolls games and while I do own PC versions of Skyrim (I have the premium edition and a copy with DLC came in my Elder Scrolls Anthology) I want a remastered console version.


----------



## Bosca (Sep 7, 2016)

I haven't ever tried any Elder Scrolls games, I def don't have a PC capable of running it tho, so maybe I'll consider this if reports are good.


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm pretty excited for it. I will probably be buying it on the Xbox though due to the problems between Sony and Bethesda right now.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 11, 2016)

Wholockian said:


> I'm pretty excited for it. I will probably be buying it on the Xbox though due to the problems between Sony and Bethesda right now.



What's going on between them?


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Sep 11, 2016)

Sony has basically said that they won't support mods for Skyrim or Fallout 4, despite Bethesda making both console versions capable of supporting mods. Long story short, no mods for PS4 version.


----------



## Tao (Sep 12, 2016)

I was going to buy the PS4 version before Sony announced no mod support.

I already have it on Steam but my laptop isn't the greatest so it doesn't run as well as I would like it to even with performance mods, then there's other mods on top of that just for funsies. The remaster seemed like it would have been a better alternative to that, but I'll probably leave it now since there's a lot I don't like about vanilla Skyrim that generally had a mod to rectify it.

GG, Sony.




I'm not too bothered though. I was kind of only going to get it because I've nothing really else to play/buy right now and it would have been a good time sink for a while. I've otherwise put more than enough hours into the game already for me to not care either way.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 12, 2016)

KnightsSorrow said:


> Sony has basically said that they won't support mods for Skyrim or Fallout 4, despite Bethesda making both console versions capable of supporting mods. Long story short, no mods for PS4 version.



That's such a stupid move. Who's going to buy it on PS4 now, anyway??


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Sep 12, 2016)

Yeah... the lack of mod support for the PS4 has really made me debate about getting it. I think I'd put the money towards saving for a better video card for my PC since I already have the Legendary Edition on Steam.


----------



## Sicatiff (Sep 13, 2016)

Is it gonna be out on the ps4???


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 13, 2016)

I wonder why Sony is being such a tight ass about mods on the PS4. I'm getting it on the Xbox One myself, but it sucks PS4 has to miss out on that part of it.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 13, 2016)

This might actually get to me play the game. Was really into Morrowind and Oblivion but couldn't get into Skyrim for some reason. Meh.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm hyped for it. I stopped playing Skyrim religiously once I bought my PS4, and the only reason I kept my PS3 was because of Skyrim(in the event that I got an itch to play it), but since I heard that it was being remasted earlier this year, then I can finally have my social life destroyed once more for this fantastic game


----------



## Tao (Oct 6, 2016)

Sony have caved so mods will now be on the PS4 versions of Fallout 4 and Skyrim. They will be available on release for Skyrim and will be available for Fallout 4 sometime after Skyrim's release.

Source


Since they've flip flopped with this, I may get a copy on PS4 after all. I'll probably give it a few weeks though to see what kind of mods are actually going to be available. The two I'm really hoping see some sort of release on console are 'Cloaks of Skyrim' and 'Killable Children'...Two mods I had back with my old computer that I thought the game should do by default...


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 7, 2016)

Tao said:


> Sony have caved so mods will now be on the PS4 versions of Fallout 4 and Skyrim. They will be available on release for Skyrim and will be available for Fallout 4 sometime after Skyrim's release.
> 
> Source
> 
> ...



That's good news, I'm still getting a copy for Xbox but it's nice to know my future PS4 purchases may have mod support.


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 8, 2016)

Omg omg OMG I did not know this! Now researching


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 8, 2016)

October 28th! Can't wait


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 8, 2016)

Woah I was gunna say if I had a PS4 I'd probably get it, but once I get a gaming laptop I will totally upgrade my PC version for free! That's awesome that they're offering that!


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 8, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Woah I was gunna say if I had a PS4 I'd probably get it, but once I get a gaming laptop I will totally upgrade my PC version for free! That's awesome that they're offering that!



Yeah it's cool they're giving it free, glad I don't have to buy again . Still it's only ?34 on console so not too bad considering that includes all DLC. My PC badly needs an upgrade though so I'll be sticking with consoles until I get around to updating. Elder Scrolls games are something I don't mind buying on multiple platforms.


----------



## Tao (Oct 8, 2016)

FancyThat said:


> Still it's only ?34 on console so not too bad considering that includes all DLC.



I thought it was going to be regular full ?50 on consoles? At least, so I heard.

Though ?34 sounds way more realistic. I was skeptical about it 'apparently' being full price for a remaster.


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 9, 2016)

Tao said:


> I thought it was going to be regular full ?50 on consoles? At least, so I heard.
> 
> Though ?34 sounds way more realistic. I was skeptical about it 'apparently' being full price for a remaster.



https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01GV7Y1TG/ref=twister_B01GZN3CPU?_encoding=UTF8&th=1 Amazon UK, ?34 on both consoles .


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 9, 2016)

Yes! Not only is it going to look beautiful, but I'm sure they'll fix the glitches and bugs, as well as add more things (while keeping to the source of course).


----------



## avvie (Oct 27, 2016)

Read a review yesterday and apparently half of the glitches and bugs from the original game have made it in to the new one! If your on Xbox One you can download a patch mod, but us PS4 users won't be able to!


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 27, 2016)

Mine should be here around 1:30pm tomorrow. Can't wait to rejoin Skyrim


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm so excited for the remaster! I hope it is as good as the original if not better.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 28, 2016)

Been looking at gaming computers again but I don't think I'd be able to get one until next year... I have Skyrim on steam, the full edition so I'll get the remaster for free when and if I do get a new computer. I've still been playing Vanilla Skyrim on my PS3 on and off forever, but I can't wait for the remaster still.


----------



## avvie (Oct 28, 2016)

Got mine today! Started installing mods, won't have a chance to play until later though


----------



## kayleee (Oct 28, 2016)

Downloading the update file right now  6 minutes left im so excited to spend 3+ hours on character creation LOL


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 28, 2016)

I used to love playing it on the xbox about 4-5 years ago and I loved it. Just can't find the time now to play it anymore as I am now a young family person


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 29, 2016)

I got my copy yesterday and have time to play later today, so excited to get back into such a great game.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

I have it but I'm not gonna play it. I don't think it was needed.


----------



## Squidward (Oct 31, 2016)

I got it, it runs way smoother on my PC than the original version. Since I had mods I can't say I see a lot of graphic improvement, but considering how vanilla looks it's there. I'm only upset that they didn't fix any of the bugs...


----------

